# New Fishing hole in Broward County



## Scubaguy62 (Jan 10, 2005)

There is a new place to fish in the Hillsborough area in Broward. It's an old park which has been refurbished to include a nice little pier, and it lies immediately southeast of the Hillsborough inlet bridge. Pros...both the pier and the parking are FREE!!!! Cons....there isn't a whole lot of parking space and there's no bait & tackle shop on the park, but there's a convinience store (McDonald's) about a block west of the park which sells frozen shrimp, silversides, sardines, squid, and rigged and unrigged ballyhoo. If your preference is for live bait, live shrimp is available at the Pompano Pier, which is only about a 5 min. drive south. The bottom is mostly sand to the east, but towards the inlet there are more rocks. 

I discovered the place last Friday night, but didn't have my gear, so I didn't fish. However, I went again last Saturday night and caught a nice 2 1/2 pound porgy on a snapper rig with a 2oz bank weight. I had another line with a 1oz egg weight and a carolina rig and was getting strong hits on both lines; if it wasn't because of my "nagging wife,"  I could have caught at least 3 more in the time I was there. 

I used a combination of shrimp and squid, and had a little better luck on the squid, although the fish were also hiting the shrimp. There was a guy using live shrimp, but I had better luck than with squid, because he didn't catch anything. 

BTW, if you decide to try this place at night, bring your own light because the lighting isn't as good as at a pier. 

Rick


----------



## blazingstar6 (Mar 16, 2005)

Is that the area where the Helen S and Fish City Pride dock? Or on the other side of the bridge?


----------



## Scubaguy62 (Jan 10, 2005)

It's on the ocean side of where the Helen S and the FCP dock...

*UPDATE*

I hit that spot again last Saturday. It was late afternoon (about 6p). Whether it was because there was too much boat traffic, or because of the incoming tide, which was rushing in at about 3+ knots, I don't know, but the fish weren't biting at all. It was not until about 9:30 (slack high tide) that we started getting hits. 

It looks as if this place is more of a night spot than a day spot, and I've been told there's lots of snook in the neighborhood.


----------

